# Homemade Electric Outboard motor



## majstor (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi,
can somebody help me with making homemade Electric Outboard motor?
Which engine, battery,voltage...?
engine will be designed for a small fishing boat.
Thanks in advance


----------



## JoeD (Apr 8, 2013)

DC motor like a starter motor and a large 12 volt battery.
Or you just save a lot of time and money and just get one of these.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 8, 2013)

http://biankablog.blogspot.ca/2011/10/build-your-own-electric-outboard.html
This guy uses a drill.


----------



## gottodo1 (Apr 16, 2013)

That drill motor is hilarious.


----------



## majstor (Apr 17, 2013)

I also think so.
I need a concrete plan and instructions for making outboard motor.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 18, 2013)

This might be helpfull
http://www.boatdesign.net/forums/diy-marinizing/homemade-electric-outboard-28760.html


----------



## gottodo1 (Apr 18, 2013)

majstor said:


> I also think so.
> I need a concrete plan and instructions for making outboard motor.



.. well make an autocad/proE drawing for the mechanical (shouldn't be hard to model), use a sealed DC motor and you've got it. 

I know people don't like doing the work of coming up with their own ideas and Google has made that worse but, it's not that hard. Put up even a napkin sketch in your post showing you put some thought into it with dimensions and such and I'll gladly help critique it. 

Find out what type of boat you want to put it on, how far above the water the boat sits, that determines the length of the shaft to the propeller (there's more to it than that but it's a great start), then find out what type of DC sealed motors you can afford and tell us what you're selecting, look up what AWG wire you need for the motor, tell us how you think you could control the RPM of the motor, even if it's as dumb as a giant POT.... 

These are the types of things you need to define but you need to think about what you need to define before you ask for help. Otherwise you just want to steal someone else's idea and improve it. Unfortunately Asia pretty much has that market cornered and honestly that's something the Chinese are very very good at.

Luckily Neal put up a link for you.


----------

